# Unique/Odd/Different Compositions



## usayit (Sep 8, 2008)

We are all familiar with basic compositions that usually are found in successful photographs;  The landscapes with horizontal horizons, the portraits with proper crop, not cropping people at the knees, "rule of thirds", leveraging perspective etc..

How about post some photos that might not conform to the usual in regards to composition.  

I'll start...

This photo of my son playing on the beach with a shovel.  It started out as a portraiture but for some reason I decided to try something different.  I am totally not sure why I changed things up at the last moment... perhaps it was my attempt to bring the viewer to the action rather than the typical kid shot.  A focus on his arms, hands and how they grip the plastic shovel.  Yeh... it isn't normal to crop a subject's body but for some reason this frame stuck out.   Not convinced it is a successful photo but I like it for some odd reason.


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll bite. This was a part of a series of my daughter playing with a balloon:


----------



## usayit (Sep 8, 2008)

I see question mark.


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand your comment


----------



## usayit (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh..

When I first looked at this thread, your photo wasn't loading and timed out.  All I saw was a "?".  Its loading now.


Nice use of a profile... very cute.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if this one counts.

Too centered.


----------



## usayit (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes it counts...   The web forms a "fake" perspective with langles that make the centered subject effective.  I like it.  I do see a little lens flare (I think) in the upper left...

Nice shot thanks for postin....


----------



## simplekym (Sep 11, 2008)

usayit said:


> We are all familiar with basic compositions that usually are found in successful photographs; The landscapes with horizontal horizons, the portraits with proper crop, not cropping people at the knees, "rule of thirds", leveraging perspective etc..
> 
> How about post some photos that might not conform to the usual in regards to composition.
> 
> ...


 

I LOVE THE IMAGE! Its fantastic. I love when photographers think outside the box and break away from the norm.


----------



## usayit (Sep 11, 2008)

well thank you....


----------



## Crazydad (Sep 12, 2008)

While not nearly as artistic, here's picture of my daughter that is centered and tilted. She was acting goofy on the playscape, so I was taking pictures at all kinds of angles. I find my head tilting when I look at this one.


----------



## usayit (Sep 12, 2008)

ehehe.. nice one...  Reminds me of a roller coaster of sorts.


----------



## usayit (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmm... guess no more "out of the box" shooters...


----------



## Artograph (Sep 22, 2008)

How about this one??  It's also posted in "B&W", but I guess it 'fits' here too??  What do you think?


----------



## mukti (Sep 23, 2008)

I like this one but just to nitpick..maybe if you shot 3/4th of it from a slightly more low angle..but thats overanalysing...i love the bricks,they make it more interesting


----------



## Artograph (Sep 23, 2008)

mukti said:


> I like this one but just to nitpick..maybe if you shot 3/4th of it from a slightly more low angle..but thats overanalysing...i love the bricks,they make it more interesting


 
  Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 23, 2008)

Took this new Years Eve of last year, though it looked kinda neat.


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2008)

@artograph,  I say a lower angle from straight front.  Gives a false sense of grandeur.  Yes... the bricks do give a nice texture to the photo.

@tattrat, nice capture... very unique in its own right.  I'd still say compositional wise it is still conforming to the rule (thumb) of 3rds...

THanks for posting folks... hopefully more will come.


----------



## MyNameIsChris (Oct 2, 2008)

I had to take a picture of eggs for my college photography class and this is what I came up with.

"The Outsider"


----------

